# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Publius Vergilius Maro (Virgjili)

## Fiori

*Përmbledhje mbi jetën dhe veprën*

Publius Vergilius Maro (ose siç njihet Virgjili apo Vergjili) lindi në Tetor të vitit 70 p.k. pranë qytetit Mantua, i cili ndodhet në zonën e Lombardisë në Italy. Ai i përkiste shtresës së mesme të intelektualëve të kulturuar të shoqërisë së asaj kohe. 

Virgjili filloi te formohej si shkrimtar pasi shkoi për të jetuar në Romë, më saktësisht gjatë një periudhë trazirash në historinë romake. Ai shkruante për rapsoditë e jetës së fshatit, së pari, për jetën idilike të barinjve në fushat e mirëujitura të luginës së lumit Po, ku vetë Virgjili lindi dhe u rrit, dhe, më pas, edhe për problemet më praktike të punëve në bujqesi.

Gjatë jetës së Virgjilit, Roma ishte fushë-betejë për shumë luftra civile. Jul Çezari u vra nga mbështetës republikanë, si rrjedhojë nipi i tij Octavian (Augustus) i përkrahur nga Marcus Antonius filloi luftën për gjakun e tij. Pasi i mundën republikanët Augustus dhe Antonius filluan luftën me njëri tjetrin, luftë kjo e cila përfundoi me fitoren e Augustus në Actium në vitin 31 p.k. Gjatë kësaj periudhe Virgjili u bë pjestar i rrethit shoqëror të Maecenas, i cili kish miqësi të ngushtë me Augustus.  

Virgjili filloi ti publikonte shkrimet rreth vitit 40 p.k. Tek veprat Bukolikët dhe Gjeorgjikët ai shkruan për sëmundjet e gjedhëve, për llojet e tokave, dhe, nëpërmjet elegancës dhe humanizmit i transformon këto tema në një akuzë ndaj rënies poshtëruese të jetës së qytetit, ndërkohë që e vetmja zgjidhje e shëndoshë, për tu larguar dhe nga barbaria e luftrave civile, ishte rikthimi në vlerat rurale. 

Në përmbledhjen e parë me poema mbi jetën rurale, Bukolitët, Virgjili ka përdorur të njëjtin metër si tek poema epike Eneida _(hexametrin daktilic  ose ndryshe hexametrin heroik)_. Gjithashtu këtu ai ishte i influencuar nga zhanri bukolik grek _(lloj zhanri ku i jepet parësi jetës rurale, tregimi bëhet në një formë disi të egzagjeruar/fantastike)_. Në këto shkrime Virgjili trajton tema që flasin për probleme të shoqërisë së asaj kohe siç ishte marrja/konfiskimi i pronës edhe pse zhanri bukolik i egzagjeronte disi problemet me rëndësinë qe i jepte jetës rurale.

Tek Bukolikët, përmbledhja e katërt, Virgjili shkruan për një fëmijë i cili do të sjellë paqen në Botë. Më vonë ky shkrim është vlerësuar nga të krishterët si një profetci në lidhje me lindjen/ardhjen e Krishtit në Tokë. Vepra e dytë e Virgjilit ishte Gjeorgjikët, poemë didaktike me katër pjesë, që fliste për jetën rurale. 

Eneida, ishte vepra e fundit e Virgjilit. Me këtë vepër epike, ai kish dashur të krijonte një version romak të Iliadës dhe Odisesë së bashku. Për të arritur qëllimin e tij gjatë tregimit ai kombinoi shumë aspekte rrënjësore si dhe karaktere të mithologjisë greke duke u përqëndruar tek figura e Eneas. Në të njëjtën kohë duhet pasur parasysh se shumë karaktere dhe pjesë të kësaj vepre janë thjesht trillime dhe krijime të Virgjilit. Kjo vepër lavdëron sunduesit e periudhës Imperiale, kryesisht Augustin i cili mundësoi paqen, pas shumë vietesh lufte. Virgjili punoi për vite me radhë me poemën Eneida dhe në fund vdiq pa e përfunduar. Kur Augusti e gjeti dokumentin e veprës së pa përfunduar, ai e pëlqeu aq shumë sa caktoi dy intelektualë të tjerë për ta përgatitur veprën për publikim.  

Virgjili është një nga pjestarët e asaj që njihet sot si periudha e artë e Letërsisë Latine. Poetë të tjerë të kësaj periudhe janë Horaci dhe Ovidi, gjithsesi Virgjili mbetet si më i lexuari prej tyre. Eneida njihet sot si vepra kryesore e kësaj periudhe. Vite më vonë ajo influencoi shkrimtarë si Milton apo Dante si dhe shkrimtarë të tjerë gjatë viteve, deri në ditët tona.  

Virgjili vdiq në vitin 19 m.k. larg qytetit të Romës. Thuhet se në ditët e fundit ai kish lënë si amanet shkatërrimin e poemës së pa mbaruar epike Eneida . Gjithsesi deri sot nuk janë gjetur materiale historike të cilat mbështesin këtë kërkesë.



----
_Materiali u përgatit nga Fiori bazuar në libra dhe studime të Robert Cruttwell dhe William Anderson._

----------

